# My Ride ... The Look-A-Like



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok . .. . here goes my first member ride thread dedicated to my car.

The Pics::






















































About the Car and the Mods ::
1996 200SX SE
*Engine --*
GA16DE with :: JWT Pop Charger , UR Crank Pulley , Stromung 2in cat-back exhaust.
*Interior --*
Reverse Indiglo Guages , JVC KDLX111 El kameleon Deck , Pioneer TS-G1647 speakers in front , Factory Armrest , SE-R floormats
*Exterior --*
Crystal Clear Corners , B14 SE-R wheels and skirts , 98 Sentra Grille , De-badged SE
*Next Definite Mods -- *
Crystal Clear Heads , HS CAI . $tillen front & rear lip
*Maybe Mods -- *
Suspension (1.5in drop) , HS turbo

I know my car looks stock , like a stock se-r  , i just wanted to post up my car , and let people look at my first real try at some photography.

edit :: oh yeah .. im trying out a new free image host , so if the pics dont show up just refresh


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice and clean. Keep it up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so when u plan on gettin the headlights omega?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

wow nice shots, everything looks really clean. love it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice Omega! i love how ur ride is turning out. i think ur heads look really good w/ the crystal corners... the corners match really well with ur stock heads... THEY LOOK BRAND NEW any plans on the drop soon? and what setup are u thinking about doing?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

looks really nice ! i'd love to ride in it 
hehe


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

:balls: Doesn't work for me!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *so when u plan on gettin the headlights omega? *


look at this vulture...lmao jk


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks nice n clean... Keep it up...


----------

